
Syllabus – Digital History, graduate level - ehudla
http://sciencespiesandhistory.blogspot.com/2015/12/syllabus-digital-history-graduate-level.html
======
Glench
I'll throw my hat in the ring here and mention a project I did in 2014,
redesigning a history documentary about civil rights in the 50s and 60s in the
US called Eyes on the Prize:
[http://glench.com/EyesOnThePrize/](http://glench.com/EyesOnThePrize/)

~~~
ylem
It looks interesting! I loved the TV series--but was sad about all of the
copyright issues it faced.

------
benbreen
Thanks for posting this. Very useful overview and much of the reading was new
to me.

Anyone interested in this syllabus might also want to check out Palladio, a
Stanford digital history tool which grew out of the "Mapping the Republic of
Letters" project mentioned in the syllabus. The basic idea is to allow
researchers to easily turn their spreadsheets of historical/archival data into
visualizations:

[http://palladio.designhumanities.org](http://palladio.designhumanities.org)

They're still working out the kinks but I think it's a very promising idea. I
do wish it was less focused on mapping networks of individuals as opposed to
other types of historical data, though.

